# Clearfield County, PA - Morel Log



## orion024

_Please post any comments, questions, & findings for Clearfield County _
*
*


----------



## orion024

Today was the day, we only found a half dozen, seen a couple older ones, but I think it is going to pop soon! It seems every area has it's own time! Found them on a spacious, sunny, southern slope, with elm & various other hardwoods present @1,000 ft +.


----------



## orion024

It was 34 degrees yesterday morning, so didn't journey out, but made it out today, it was a little warmer 44 degrees. If a picture worth a thousand words, the several pictures below of the only two I found in two hours, plus a good olde timer indicator pic, I believe that to be an elm tree in background of both morel photos. It needs to warm up in the morning, we just got a adequate evening rain, so hoping for sunshine.


----------



## orion024

It rained all night, plus it was a lot warmer than it has been! I only found one new morel and it was guarded by a orange dotted salamander! Hopefully this weekend will be productive!


----------



## Rod

orion024 said:


> _Please post any comments, questions, & findings for Clearfield County _
> **


Want to hunt morels in clearfield,jefferson county.


----------



## T D

Blondes are out


----------



## T D

I only ever find them under apple trees in clearfield area


----------



## missashes

orion024 said:


> _Please post any comments, questions, & findings for Clearfield County _
> **



New at this. Looking for mushrooms in clearfield county, pa


----------



## shroomsearcher

Looks like that sally is looking to take another nip out of the base of that morel! Hey, They gotta eat too!


----------

